

 'People-person' brain area found - dreamz
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8055296.stm

======
ieatpaste
Horrible headline. They have discounted the fact that our brains adapt to our
behavior. You don't become a sociable person due to your brain - your brain
adapts to your behavior.

